# Central Arkansas Summer 2018 - June 30th, 2018 (Conway, AR)



## Torch (May 28, 2018)

For anyone who might be interested, I'm organizing an Arkansas comp in June:

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/CentralArkansasSummer2018

Registration is now open, so sign up if you plan on coming!


----------

